# How susceptible am I to goiters??



## northman123456 (Jul 2, 2013)

Hi, I'm male, I have hashimotos...i've been on synthroid for 12 years now..I can't say i've ever had a single symptom, they accidently found it while looking for something else so maybe its because I was on replacement early enough.

anyway, about a year ago I decided to go gluten free because of all these cognitive problems i was having and its really helped a great deal..I also believe its the reason my thyroid numbers went way down on my last blood test.

One of the biggest challenges i've had is finding a gluten free beer..I don't like sorghum and I don't trust beers that say they chemically remove the gluten after brewing, so I was excited to find a beer made of millet. I did a quick search to make sure that millet didn't have any gluten in it and I was shocked to discover it was a goitrogen. I've never heard of goitrogens but apparently its something people with thyroid disease should avoid as it can cause goiters to form. Included in the list of goitrogens , along with millet , are all kinds of vegetables and grains etc..

I'm a little miffed at my doctors for not telling me of these. Being on a gluten free diet is challenging enough, do I really have to go on a thyroid diet now as well? How susceptible am I to goiters? I've had no problems the last 12 years and i've eaten plenty of things on the list..is there a threshold that I can safely stay under? are there warning signs of one forming?

Even sorghum and tapioca is a goitrogen..which is odd..because as i understand it a lot of people with hashimotos adopt a gluten free diet...and sorghum is often used in gluten free beer and tapioca is used in gluten free bread..the bread I eat has it.

advice please, thank you.

mark


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I think it's good to know goitergens...to be aware, if you will, and to try to moderate intake. But unless you are consuming a large amount of a specific goitergen, I, personally, don't worry about it too much.

Everything in moderation.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

northman123456 said:


> Hi, I'm male, I have hashimotos...i've been on synthroid for 12 years now..I can't say i've ever had a single symptom, they accidently found it while looking for something else so maybe its because I was on replacement early enough.
> 
> anyway, about a year ago I decided to go gluten free because of all these cognitive problems i was having and its really helped a great deal..I also believe its the reason my thyroid numbers went way down on my last blood test.
> 
> ...


Mark; most of us only have a problem w/wheat gluten. All grains have glutens.

Now, goitrogens are another issue. it would not be good to over do the goitrogens as you well know. One of the worst goitrogens is soy and it is in everything you can think of these days.


----------



## hashimotocoaster (Mar 22, 2013)

It's not beer, but if you're not a wine person and you're looking for alternatives, hard apple cider is naturally gluten-free, non-goitrogenic, and delicious. There are some really good ones out these days.


----------

